# a few plumbing pics..............



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

first one is a shot of a remodel a guy did in our shop, he drilled through a wall to run some water lines, and a few months later the service tech had to go find a leak, this is what they found.........










second pic is a handyman special i had to fix, can you say OMG ?










third pic is a shot of a truck they had to cleanout after they laid a guy off because we got slow, he really was a packrat.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

His plunger was put away backwards!:no:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

how can anyone work out of that mess?? geeze....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the manifold rebuild:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you just imagine where all that crap goes when you have to jam on the brakes? Better we wearing a flak jacket and helmet.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Sad part. I bet he knew were everything was.
Love the handy man work.

These "Handy HACKS" are getting on my nerves Quote someone a price they say your a rip off
I get the handy man for less and they mess it up. I have one in town now thinks he can clear a residential lateral with a 3/8 cable on a rusted up general mini rooter. I understand in tough times people try to save money. But this is their house do it rite avoid possible damage by having a real plumber do the work.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

He had to charge an extra hour to the customer just so he could find a part to fix their problem. My boss would eat me alive if my truck looked like that.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG, I thought my truck gets a bit messy. I have never seen anything close to that bad.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

He would take all the bands off of the ferncos and keep them in his truck for some reason. He also had about the size of a box of what 3 inch combos would come in full of different size jim caps. Then if you asked if he had one he would say no. And start every sentence with "hey bud"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ya it was pretty bad, the plumber was an old hillbilly that did remodels 99.9 percent of the time, he pretty much knew where everything was.

i will post more pics i took, he had almost all the jim caps that the shop owns on his truck, just tucked them away for later use, if you asked him if he had any, he would say no.

the same guy would rip out some off the wall, wierd CI fitting from a remodel and then save it in his truck for "later use"

really nice guy, but has hording issues it seems.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

and draw little isometric drawings all over the shop and ask you if it's ok for him to do it that way.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

more fun cell phone pics



















half way through cleaning a shelf..............









after the truck was unloaded, it sat about 4 inches higher, and we wondered why it ran so poorly LOL


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW  messy
Looks very unprofessional. Being your van he should have little respect for its appearance. Nothing like pulling up to the ho house and have stuff falling out everywhere. That was just one side of that mess I saw. Now I see the whole picture.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I bet his house is 10X worse.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> I bet his house is 10X worse.


 
I've never seen it. but I heard it was. Heard he had a path through his garage to get through it. He visited the junkyard every weekend to get parts for his 66 impala. I'm sur he brought home more than he was supposed to.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You should post those truck pics here. I think we may have a strong competitor for roast duck.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

No way he knew where everything was. Bet everytime he needed something he went back to the shop where it is hopefully well organized or to the supply house. Definite sign of some mental illness.

I can honestly say, no matter how good the plumber - our trucks would NEVER, EVER look like that. Sad, sad, sad!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I bet the boss sent all the new appretices with that guy. Freakin nightmare!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

we had a guy like this who was a drunk ,his truck looked like that and smelled like a bar, we used to tell him to just take it down to detroit and open the back doors and floor it! haha


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

At first I thought what a mess, then I saw the magazine with a whitetail deer picture, he's a hunter so it's all ok. LOL


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How much for the roll of 3/8 pex in that last picture,i could hook a lot of DWs up with that ****.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

When I apprenticed , there were 3 or 4 guys who kept trucks just like that . Broke me early ,,,, it's NEVER to late in the day to put stuff were it belongs ! 

You all are right ,,,, bet his house is a ZOO !


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

"That guy would'nt like me very well."


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It freakin doesn't get any worse than that does it? damnnnnnn thats bad. I'd make him buy all the gas,tires,engines,transmissions,etc.. Whada jackazz!!!! You can tell thats not from a week or two of jobs.....that guy is carrying around a supply house!!!! From 1985!!!!!!!! Now I have a source for discontinued parts!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> It freakin doesn't get any worse than that does it? damnnnnnn thats bad. I'd make him buy all the gas,tires,engines,transmissions,etc.. Whada jackazz!!!! You can tell thats not from a week or two of jobs.....that guy is carrying around a supply house!!!! From 1985!!!!!!!! Now I have a source for discontinued parts!!!!:laughing:


 
he would probably have what you needed. It took our shop guy I think like 4 or 5 days to clean it out. It would save all these old fittings when he did remodels. I think he even had a lead closet bend in there. Those are real useful nowadays.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Sad part. I bet he knew were everything was.


*He did.*



Plumberman said:


> He had to charge an *extra hour* to the customer just so he could find a part to fix their problem. My boss would eat me alive if my truck looked like that.


 
*That "extra hour" is for sodie pops and sugary snacks at the truck. And some talk time on the phone lining up other calls. :laughing:*




Plumber Jim said:


> OMG, I thought my truck gets a bit messy. I have never seen anything close to that bad.


 
*Oh I can show some video of my truck that would make paint peel. :yes:*



house plumber said:


> He would take all the bands off of the ferncos and keep them in his truck for some reason. He also had about the size of a box of what 3 inch combos would come in full of different size jim caps. Then if you asked if he had one he would say no. And start every sentence with "hey bud"


*Strategy. Keeps the other techs from taking your S***t. *



Bayside500 said:


> ya it was pretty bad, the plumber was an old hillbilly that did remodels 99.9 percent of the time,* he pretty much knew where everything was.*
> .


 
*Once again; Strategy.* :thumbsup:



UnclogNH said:


> WOW  messy
> Looks very unprofessional. Being your van he should have little respect for its appearance. *Nothing like pulling up to the ho house and have stuff falling out everywhere.* That was just one side of that mess I saw. Now I see the whole picture.


*I've been called Sanford n' Son with a stolen truck. LOL! *






PlumbCrazy said:


> No way he knew where everything was. Bet everytime he needed something he went back to the shop where it is hopefully well organized or to the supply house. Definite* sign of some mental illness.*
> 
> I can honestly say, no matter how good the plumber - our trucks would NEVER, EVER look like that. Sad, sad, sad!


 
*Muwahahahahaaaahaaaaaaaaaahaaahaaaaaa!!!! I got a damn excuse now! Hahahahhaaaaaaaa!!! *



Kyle181 said:


> we had a guy like this who was a drunk ,his truck looked like that and smelled like a bar, we used to tell him to just take it down to detroit and *open the back doors and floor it!* haha


 
*I've cleaned out many trucks like that, works!* 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How much for the roll of 3/8 pex in that last picture,i could hook a lot of DWs up with that ****.


*I believe they banned that ritual in KY. Snaps off right at the compression nuts over time due to being heated to 120. *



house plumber said:


> *he would probably have what you needed.* It took our shop guy I think like 4 or 5 days to clean it out. It would save all these old fittings when he did remodels. I think he even had a lead closet bend in there. Those are real useful nowadays.


 
It's just another "style" of plumber that understood the value of keeping older parts on the truck because ANYTHING beats going to the supply house if what you have on the truck was worthwhile and would work. 

I've reused some products in plumbing before after a polish and wire brush. Mainly old brass fittings. 

My truck needs a cleansing. Looks like gas and matches is the cure! :whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

that last post has to hold the record for the most quotes in one post.


----------

